# Tips in SF Bay Area



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

I just wanna make sure I'm not sn orphan here!

Driving in San Francisco I hardly ever get any tips; moreover, Uber itself has made sure that rider understands it well that they donot need to tip! That's why I really don't care about it.

But, why out there like in the East Coast we hear so many stories about pax giving tips generously? A cultural gap? An East-West coast gap? Or this West Coast market tends to read the agreement more than those in the East?

If you drive in SF, please confirm my experience that you also hardly get any tips at all. Thanks!


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Uhmm I'm not sure what east coast stories you've heard. We are not any better off with tips than your neck of the woods.


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm referring to many stories in this pay section about riders giving them tips. Actually, tips can offset the $1 we pay for insurance in each ride.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

In Chicago we hardly get any tips as well...


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, Bostonians tend to have some modicum of class, which entails tipping your driver. I don't know about you California folk...

Also that $1 doesn't pay for insurance, lol. It's basically just theft. If you want real commercial insurance you have to pay for it.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Well, Bostonians tend to have some modicum of class, which entails tipping your driver. I don't know about you California folk...
> 
> Also that $1 doesn't pay for insurance, lol. It's basically just theft. If you want real commercial insurance you have to pay for it.


Not to dis your hood, but it seems like every other ride is a tech from Boston. Nice enough folks, but no tippy. Maybe it's in the SF air?


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

juicesack said:


> I just wanna make sure I'm not sn orphan here!
> 
> Driving in San Francisco I hardly ever get any tips; moreover, Uber itself has made sure that rider understands it well that they donot need to tip! That's why I really don't care about it.
> 
> ...


You're not alone. In fact, I was going to post the same question.
Very rare to get tips here in SF. But I had two different female pax each give me $10.00 in the same day. Kind of sad to get excited over a measly 20 bucks. But feels good sticking it to the man. Especially when it's one of those multiple $5.00 ride days; ahem, I mean $3.20. That means I don't have to do 6-7 rides to get that $20.00.
"Being Uber, there is no need to tip." The person that came up with that deceptive line (Frank Luntz?) can kiss my un-wiped ass.


----------

